# IPAD2 3G US compatible Orange



## boboz2 (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre, je vais aux states dans 2 semaines. Est ce que si j'achète un ipad2 3G la bas, je pourrais mettre une sim orange dedans ?

Merci d'avance

Boboz2


----------



## Padawanlady (2 Mars 2011)

je pense que oui, ils sont les mêmes que ceux qu'on achetera en france... mais en moins cher aux states... bon voyage et bon achat


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Moi je pense que non, ils doivent être bridé pour une utilisation sur AT&T uniquement je pense... Mais je n'en suis pas sur..


----------

